# UpDate on Over weight Brahma with pics



## john in wa (Mar 3, 2010)

she had a healthy baby bull calf today at5 3:46 pm







and a new pic of him standing after a good dose of mothers milk


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 3, 2010)

Congratulations! What a little cutie!


----------



## mommy_2_parks (Mar 3, 2010)

How cute! Congrats!


----------



## jhm47 (Mar 4, 2010)

Good looking calf.  Glad everything turned out well for everyone.


----------



## Royd Wood (Mar 4, 2010)

Great news - what a stunning looking chap he is.


----------



## amysflock (Mar 4, 2010)

Yippee, congratulations!!!clap


----------



## john in wa (Mar 4, 2010)

thank you.  he seems to be long eared ball of energy.  Mother lets me pet him with no complaints. she don't like it when the dog gets to close but they seem to be doing great.


----------



## john in wa (Apr 29, 2010)

well this guy will be 2 months old on the 3rd. here are a couple new pics.


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 29, 2010)

Both are looking good!


----------



## Royd Wood (Apr 29, 2010)

He's doing really well by the looks of things


----------



## jhm47 (Apr 29, 2010)

Cow appears to be in great shape.  She will be ready to be bred back very soon.  Breed her to a polled bull.


----------



## john in wa (Jul 13, 2010)

Just thought i would post a new pic of the calf. he is going strong and growing like a weed. not sure of what his weight is but i would guess 350+ pounds. Mom is doing great and will be going to see a polled black Angus bull next week.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jul 13, 2010)

He's looking good! I'm in love with that cow!


----------



## john in wa (Oct 30, 2010)

Well this is him now. He will be  8 months old on Nov 3rd.


----------



## PureSnowChic (Oct 30, 2010)

Wow he's good lookin'!


----------



## john in wa (Oct 30, 2010)

Thank you.  He is such a good looking boy i hate to band him. I will wait till spring to do the job since they are 20% more feed efficient left as bulls.  Plus if my rented bull missed any cows he can pick them up.


----------



## john in wa (Jan 6, 2011)

This is a new pic of him i took today. He is fully weaned and as you can see he has never missed a meal and gaining good on grass hay alone.   I wish the picture was better but its all i got.  That is a 18 month old jersey heifer standing about 6 feet behind him for size comparison.


----------

